# Welche Temperatur ist die Richtige?



## shila92 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
hau das jetzt mal in dieses Unterforum. Wenns woanders besser passt, bitte verschieben. 

Also... ich hab jetzt endlich Everest Ultimate, zwar nur eine alte Version aber immerhin. Mit der Home Edition konnte ich nicht die Temps auslesen, habs vorher immer mit Core Temp gemacht. 

Das Problem ist, dass die beiden Tools verschiedene Temps anzeigen.  Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz, welche die Richtige ist.  
Hab mal einen Screen angehängt. 
Die High-Temp bei Core Temp stimmt mit der, der Kerne bei Everest ungefähr überein. Aber welche ist jetzt die aktuelle? Die CPU- oder die Kern-Temp?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Januar 2010)

das ist ganz normal

die anzeige bei CPU zeigt meist die Temperatur am heatspreader and die core temp halt die temperatur des jeweiligen Kerns


----------



## shila92 (27. Januar 2010)

Hmm ok.  Dann hab ich eben unter Last 70°C gehabt. 

Ist das noch ok beim Laptop mit Core 2 Duo 2,1 Ghz?


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Januar 2010)

joa da seh ich eigentlich kein problem notebook CPU´s werden meist sowieso etwas wärmer


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Januar 2010)

everest


datei
einstellung

hardware überwachung
TJmax Temperatur was ist da eingestellt

ansonsten 100 celsius einstellen dann müßte core temp und everest gleiche temps zeigen


----------



## shila92 (27. Januar 2010)

Unter 100° bei TJmax ist es immer noch unterschiedlich. Bei Core Temp steht bei Tj. Max: 90°C. Wenn ich das bei Everest auch so einstelle passt alles.  

Aber was verändert dieses Tjmax? Das verfälscht ja jetzt irgendwie die Werte.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die beiden Tools verschiedene Temps anzeigen.  Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz, welche die Richtige ist.
> Hab mal einen Screen angehängt.
> Die High-Temp bei Core Temp stimmt mit der, der Kerne bei Everest ungefähr überein. Aber welche ist jetzt die aktuelle? Die CPU- oder die Kern-Temp?
> 
> Danke schon mal!


 
Everest zeigt die CPU Die Temp. nicht korrekt an.

5-8C kannst von der Core Temp abziehen. Das entspreicht dann in etwa der Temp vom Die.

CPUID Hw Monitor oder Real Temp zeigen korrekte Werte


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Unter 100° bei TJmax ist es immer noch unterschiedlich. Bei Core Temp steht bei Tj. Max: 90°C. Wenn ich das bei Everest auch so einstelle passt alles.
> 
> Aber was verändert dieses Tjmax? Das verfälscht ja jetzt irgendwie die Werte.


 
Tj.max. darfst nicht verstellen, es sei denn du weist absolut sicher, dass Abweichung in den Kern Temp. gemessen werden. Den exakten Wert bzw Abweichung addierst(oda sub.) dann auf Tj max


----------



## shila92 (27. Januar 2010)

Ah danke für das Tool.  Wenn du sagst, dass CPUID den richtigen Wert angibt, hab ich jetzt bei Everest den Tj Max Wert auf 100 angepasst, jetzt stimmt das zumindest überein.  
Bei Core Temp ist der Wert ja fest auf 90°C gesetzt, also muss ja etwas anderes bei rauskommen. Da müsste ich sogar noch was dazu rechnen.

Danke!


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Ich weis etz nicht was für ein Board du hast aber bei meinem kann Real Temp, die Core Temp nur mit 10 C Versatz ermitteln. D.h. ich musste Tj max. von 90 auf 80C reduzieren um korrekte Temp. Toleranzen zu erhalten.

Du kannst keinem Programm trauen, welches die Werte over ACPI ermittelt. CPUID HW Mon. ist eines der wenigen Proggis welches die gängigsten I/O Controller kennt und somit die Werte direkt von der HW lesen kann. Die sind 100% korrekt

ähhhm...ausser es steht oben links im ersten Ordner ACPI. Bei meinem Laptop leider so.


----------



## Ryokage (27. Januar 2010)

Was noch die Temp angeht, ich hab nen Core Duo 1,6 GHz, der läuft im Idle schon auf 60°C, als sind deine gut 70 unter Last wohl eher kein Problem. Kannst ja mal Prime laufen lassen und schauen wann er runtertaktet, meiner geht bei 85°C auf halben Takt um nicht zu überhitzen.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Was noch die Temp angeht, ich hab nen Core Duo 1,6 GHz, der läuft im Idle schon auf 60°C, als sind deine gut 70 unter Last wohl eher kein Problem. Kannst ja mal Prime laufen lassen und schauen wann er runtertaktet, meiner geht bei 85°C auf halben Takt um nicht zu überhitzen.


 
60 C Idle ist zuviel. Und 70 C unter Last ist bedenklich.

Möglichst so kühlen, dass beim Prime im CPU Stress Test die Temp nicht die 70 C erreicht. 

Bei mir Desktop: max. 68 C
LapTop: max. 66 C

85 C ist bereits die Todeszone für einen C2D.


----------



## Ryokage (27. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> 60 C Idle ist zuviel. Und 70 C unter Last ist bedenklich.
> 
> Möglichst so kühlen, dass beim Prime im CPU Stress Test die Temp nicht die 70 C erreicht.
> 
> ...



Dann erzähl mal wie ich das machen soll, kann ja schlecht nen anderen Kühler einbauen. Das dein Laptop nicht so stark aufheizt (wirklich Lasttemp die du da angegeben hast?),  da haste dann aber Glück gehabt, das du einen mit guter Kühlung hast.  Also ich finde 70° nicht wirklich bedenklich, meiner läuft jetzt seit drei Jahren und hat alle möglichen Macken, aber wegen Überhitzung ist der mir noch nie abgeschmiert.


----------



## shila92 (28. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir steht bei HW Monitor ACPI nur vor den oberen Temps, also Systemtemp würde ich sagen (siehe Anhang). Bei der CPU-Temp gibts kein ACPI.  

Ich hab, um zumindest den Wert von Everest an den richtigen Wert von HW Monitor anzupassen, bei Everest die Tj Max von Automatisch auf 100°C gesetzt.
Also stimmt das jetzt was bei HW Mon steht? (weil ohne ACPI) 

Muss dann noch mal mit Prime testen, aber beim Spielen hatte ich mit dieser Tj Max Einstellungen max. knapp 60°C.  (Wenn es dann der richtige Wert ist)
Die CPU und GPU tackten sich im Idle von selbst runter, wegen Stromsparen etc. 

@Ryokage:
Du kannst einen externen Notebookkühler benutzen. So was hier: KLICK Aber ich persönlich finde sowas echt hässlich!  Nur wenns unbedingt notwendig ist...

Edit: Das mit dem Mainboard ist etwas schwieriger. Hab mehrere Tools ausprobiert und Everest schaffts als einziges, überhaupt etwas anzuzeigen. 
Hab mal in Anhang gehängt, was Everest dazu anzeigt.


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

> Dann erzähl mal wie ich das machen soll, kann ja schlecht nen anderen Kühler einbauen. Das dein Laptop nicht so stark aufheizt (wirklich Lasttemp die du da angegeben hast?), da haste dann aber Glück gehabt, das du einen mit guter Kühlung hast. Also ich finde 70° nicht wirklich bedenklich, meiner läuft jetzt seit drei Jahren und hat alle möglichen Macken, aber wegen Überhitzung ist der mir noch nie abgeschmiert.


 
Ja ich Prime so eingestellt, das die Code Grösse dem 1lv Cache entspricht und für den zu verwendenten Speicher hab ich die Lv2 Cache Grösse verwendet.

Nur machen wenn du sicher bist. Da gibts kein Warmup die schiessen in wenigen Sek. ans Limit. 

Zu deinem Ding, wenn der wirklich so heiss wird, dann verwende RealTemp und setz ein paar Duty Cycles für die CPU. Dann wird sie nicht mehr so heiss. Hatt aber auch nicht die volle Performance, je nachdem wieviel Leerlauf du einstellst.



> Also bei mir steht bei HW Monitor ACPI nur vor den oberen Temps, also Systemtemp würde ich sagen (siehe Anhang). Bei der CPU-Temp gibts kein ACPI.
> 
> Ich hab, um zumindest den Wert von Everest an den richtigen Wert von HW Monitor anzupassen, bei Everest die Tj Max von Automatisch auf 100°C gesetzt.
> Also stimmt das jetzt was bei HW Mon steht? (weil ohne ACPI)
> ...


 
Für genaue Werte brauchst RealTemp und das must dann auch erst kalibrieren. Doko ist auf der Entwickler Seite.

Stell nicht einfach Tj max ein, sonst passen die Werte noch weniger


----------



## shila92 (28. Januar 2010)

Die Werte von HW Mon. hab ich ja nicht verändert. Nur die von Everest an die von HW Mon. angepasst. 

Ich guck nachher mal was RealTemp anzeigt und ob das in etwa hinkommt. 
Danke!


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1-nicht-kompatibel-mit-quad-2-core-q9400.html

Hi ich hab ein ähnliches problem wie kann ich die cpu temperatur runterfahren?


----------

